# ou est le back slash



## stefmiles7 (5 Juillet 2005)

Salut,
j'ai le IBOOK G4 et je n'arrive pas à trouver le back slash(ce signe à l'envers:/)ce qui est tres derangeant pour la programmation.
quelqu'un sait il comment je peux l'avoir
merci Stef


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

alt+slash sur un clavier suisse. sinon va dans les prefs -> iunetrnationales -> saisie et coche "visualiseur clavier"


----------



## Didier Guillion (5 Juillet 2005)

stefmiles7 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> j'ai le IBOOK G4 et je n'arrive pas à trouver le back slash(ce signe à l'envers:/)ce qui est tres derangeant pour la programmation.
> quelqu'un sait il comment je peux l'avoir
> merci Stef




Alt+Maj+/ =\ sur un clavier Francais.

Cordialement


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

oups j'avais oublié le Màj


----------

